# GARNA backcountry presentation



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

Backcountry Basics Tips to say safe in the winter backcountry 


First Presbyterian Church of Salida
7 Poncha Blvd., Salida
Discovery Room - enter through the main doors in the lower parking lot off of 3rd Street 
$5 GARNA members, $7 non,

If you have any questions, please contact the office at [email protected] or during regular business hours at 719-539-5106.

7 PM on Thursday the Jan 28th


----------

